# Making A Fence More Sturdy



## cibula11 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have started constructing my 4ft wood fence.  I noticed that the panels shake when I try to move them.  I'm sure some movement is normal, but is there any way I can make sure the panel doesn't move quite as much?

I was thinking of driving a steel stake near the middle of each panel and then attaching the stake to the bottom rail of the fence.  Didn't know if anyone had any better advice.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2007)

Well getting the fence up was half the battle.
When I install my fence posts I pack the dirt around the post solid by using a sledgehammer or axe on the soil around it AS it gets filled in ...about every six inches .
If you do this firmly you should have minimal movement.
Some folks use stones or concret unmixed but I just go with the soil. When it is firmly compacted it does a great job.

Depending on how loose a post remains I may run some watter at the post to compact and settle the dirt further..

Happy tamping.


----------



## Deacon (Jul 14, 2007)

Not only will an  inconspicuous rod at the middle of the bottom rail stop movement, it will also keep the bottom rail straighter.


----------

